# systeminformationen mit java auslesen



## sirvival (29. August 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

gibt es mit Java eine Möglichkeit aus dem Browser heraus Systeminformationen des Clientsystems auszulesen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (29. August 2006)

Moin!
Was meinst du damit genau?


			
				sirvival hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es mit Java eine Möglichkeit aus dem Browser heraus Systeminformationen des Clientsystems auszulesen?



Ich hoffe mal, dass ist keine Java-Script Frage? Klingt irgendwie verdächtig danach 
Sonst weis ich net genau, was du meinst.. die ganz normalen System infos bekommt man mit System.getProperty(String key); Wenn du was anderes meintes, nochmal genauer spezifizieren bitte

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## sirvival (29. August 2006)

nein es ist sicher keine js frage.
ich habe vor ein jave applet zu schreiben welche die cpu-id oder sonst welche hardwareinformationen von dem client auslesen kann. 

allerdings ist das ganze ein wenig schwierig da browser = sandbox


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. August 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn du das Applet signierst kann's auch aus seiner Sandbox heraus...
dann könntest du beispielsweise mit WMIC unter Windows die gewünschten Informationen auf der Konsole ausgeben die Ausgabe parsen und in deinem Programm verwenden.

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/246512-infos-zum-cd-laufwerk.html?highlight=wmic

Gruß Tom


----------



## sirvival (29. August 2006)

signierung als verisign signierung oder signierung ala global asambley cache?

die signierung kann ja jeder x-beliebige ausstellen. ?!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. August 2006)

Hallo!



> die signierung kann ja jeder x-beliebige ausstellen. ?!


Jepp, sogar deine Oma.

Gruß Tom


----------



## sirvival (30. August 2006)

@ Thomas 

nochmal eine Sache zur WMIC. Soweit ich weiß ist die nur unter XP und Vista vorhanden.
Win 2000 hätte ich somit ausgeschlossen. Gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit Systeminformationen auslesen. was ist eigentlich JNI?


----------



## sirvival (30. August 2006)

wie sieht das eigentlich aus applet-sicht aus.

ich versuche ja nach wie vor ein applet zu schreiben welches -nach akzeptanz des users- 
verschieden hardwareinformationen ausließt.


----------

